# Side View Generator



## Orc (Jul 4, 2008)

http://en.genzu.net/sokumen/
Orc -> Sex
GBATEMP -> IMMORAL
The 'RADICAL' that saw from side might be a 'COMICAL'.


----------



## Neko (Jul 4, 2008)

The 'Mutter' that saw from side might be a 'Robber'.

Mutter is german for Mother.


----------



## Dominator (Jul 4, 2008)

The 'DOMINATOR' that saw from side might be a 'URINATION" -.-"


----------



## xalphax (Jul 4, 2008)

xalphax - scandal

lol


----------



## Orc (Jul 4, 2008)

The 'GBA' that saw from side might be a 'GAY'.


----------



## Neko (Jul 4, 2008)

The 'sony' that saw from side might be a 'envy'.

Hehe. Pure awesome!


----------



## xalphax (Jul 4, 2008)

The 'japan' is a 'japan' even if it sees from side.


----------



## Costello (Jul 4, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> http://en.genzu.net/sokumen/
> Orc -> Sex
> GBATEMP -> IMMORAL
> The 'RADICAL' that saw from side might be a 'COMICAL'.



there's something wrong...
GBATEMP -> immoral
TEMP -> clap


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 4, 2008)

Yep and being dutch is a blast XD


----------



## xalphax (Jul 4, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> Yep and being dutch is a blast XD



try american, then ^^


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 4, 2008)

That doesn't make ANY sense..


----------



## bobrules (Jul 4, 2008)

The 'BOBRULES' that saw from side might be a 'DISORDER'.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 4, 2008)

The 'teej' is a 'teej' even if it sees from side.
The 'TJALIAN' that saw from side might be a 'COMICAL'.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 4, 2008)

I decided to put up a pictiure since you might think I'm kidding you...


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2008)

SIDEBOOB GENERATOR! 


(Veho ---->  Veto. )

( Meh. )


----------



## raulpica (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice find Orc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is great


----------



## T-hug (Jul 4, 2008)

lol Thug4L1f3 = Error
ThugATRON = Ovulation x_X


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 4, 2008)

COCKROACH -> DISHONOUR




YOUR MOM -> GOOD JOB


----------



## Sephi (Jul 4, 2008)

Sephiroth - Viriginity o.o.............................................................................
.............................................
.............................................
..............................................
...............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................


----------



## Jax (Jul 4, 2008)

Jax -> Sex


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 4, 2008)

My name doesn't even fit >.>

Also I don't get what does this do...


----------



## Westside (Jul 4, 2008)

Westside = Erection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Costello = Fellatio


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 4, 2008)

*Jdbye = Like*


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 4, 2008)

This one is for westside:

DICKPENIS -> FRIVOLOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CLAYMORE -> FOREPLAY

Donkey balls doesn't fit


----------



## Whizz (Jul 4, 2008)

The 'Whizz' that saw from side might be a 'Bribe'.


----------



## Westside (Jul 4, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> This one is for westside:
> 
> DICKPENIS -> FRIVOLOUS
> 
> ...


Improvise my friend...
The 'DONKEYBALL' that saw from side might be a 'CONSPIRACY'.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 4, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chuckstudios (Jul 4, 2008)

SpikeyNDS -> dirtiness
lagman -> vulgar
Linkiboy -> clincher
hrth -> debt
ScuberS -> accused
grog -> gasp
Urza -> fear


----------



## Westside (Jul 4, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> SpikeyNDS -> dirtiness
> lagman -> vulgar
> Linkiboy -> clincher
> hrth -> debt
> ...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 4, 2008)

ScuberS -> Accused

Oh shit?


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2008)

Minox_IX -> Error
Minox -> Denia
Minox IX -> Good Job


----------



## pinesal (Jul 4, 2008)

What is this?  I see it's kinda cool but is there a point to it?


----------



## Orc (Jul 5, 2008)

pinesal said:
			
		

> What is this?  I see it's kinda cool but is there a point to it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 5, 2008)

WE'RE AN OPPOSITION?!?!

And how come linki and I don't have a connection?

let me rearrange

EDIT:
NVM, REARRANGMENT NOT LOGICAL.
TERMINATE.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 5, 2008)

my name from the side view is boys love


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 5, 2008)

wrong topic, sry


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 5, 2008)

LOL @ Jdbye's connections


----------



## Orc (Jul 5, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> my name from the side view is boys love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 5, 2008)

Michael - IMMORAL
MIKe - debt
juggernaut - kidnapping


lol, i take kids


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 5, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The 'cock' that saw from side might be a 'Anus'.


----------



## Orc (Jul 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The 'cock' that saw from side might be a 'Anus'.


It's good to know whats on your mind, D.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jul 5, 2008)

The 'PUYODEAD' that saw from side might be a 'EXPOSURE'.

Yea baby, that's right. Exhibition FTW.


----------



## fischju (Jul 5, 2008)

'The 'FISCHJU' that saw from side might be a 'GHASTLY'.'
Damn


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 5, 2008)

The 'LINKIBOY' that saw from side might be a 'CLINCHER'.
The 'ZEWARRIOR' that saw from side might be a 'SURRENDER'.
The 'TWIFFLES' that saw from side might be a 'NEEDLESS'.
The 'WARCUIED' that saw from side might be a 'NARCOTIC'.
The 'Goatse' that saw from side might be a 'Uterus'.
The 'TUBGIRL' that saw from side might be a 'FORGERY'.
The 'lol' that saw from side might be a 'fat'.
The 'FOURCHAN' that saw from side might be a 'DISHONOR'.

also


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 5, 2008)

mines ovulation


----------



## drizzt8886 (Jul 5, 2008)

I feel kinda dirty now.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 5, 2008)

The 'Bender' that saw from side might be a 'Somber'.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 5, 2008)

Check this out too!
Weapon Generator: http://en.genzu.net/buki/

Bender's sword (Attack level:13)


----------



## jan777 (Jul 5, 2008)

ha

jan josef's bow attack level 58


----------



## Sephi (Jul 5, 2008)

Sephi's sword (Attack level:64)  The 'Jeremy' that saw from side might be a 'dreary'.

The 'GBATEMP' that saw from side might be a 'IMMORAL'.


----------



## CPhantom (Jul 5, 2008)

I would post mine, but I fear the ban hammer.

UGGG, I wanna post >.>;;;

LET ME POST MY RACIAL FUNNIES


does anyone have a cloak of ban hammer resistance?


----------



## noodle976 (Jul 5, 2008)

noodle = "uterus" and "gay bar" D:
(it's gay bar if i add a space to the end >_>)


----------



## noodle976 (Jul 5, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Check this out too!
> Weapon Generator: http://en.genzu.net/buki/
> 
> Bender's sword (Attack level:13)


I got the same weapon.... >_>
but mine's level 7


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2008)

The 'DARKAURA' that saw from side might be a 'ORGASMUS'.

and...


----------



## CPhantom (Jul 5, 2008)

noodle976 said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I win?


Cory's halberd (Attack level:15)


----------



## Minox (Jul 5, 2008)

CPhantom said:
			
		

> noodle976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, my real name's sword:


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2008)

lol i put in ichigo and got this.  i think you have to view the full image.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 5, 2008)

Abraxas = Sarcasm 



Spoiler











Attack level: 62



Spoiler


----------



## Orc (Jul 5, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> No, my real name's sword:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prophet (Jul 5, 2008)

Prophet Raymond = Ominous

Prophet = Dropout


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 5, 2008)

AshuraZero => Homosexual.

I am not amused.


----------



## Prophet (Jul 5, 2008)

AshuraZero said:
			
		

> AshuraZero => Homosexual.
> 
> I am not amused.



Side-view generator just outted you.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 5, 2008)

The 'COSTELLO' that saw from side might be a 'FELLATIO'.


ROFL ROFL ROFL


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 5, 2008)

Try the word cock and comedy will ensue!

Infact, I'm noticing quite a few words go to sex. I'm wondering if there is a weight on certain words in the dictionary.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orc (Jul 5, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> LOL WUT NAO


Congrats for missing the point. Good job!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol wut?


----------



## Mario264 (Jul 5, 2008)

My nickname is tooi so...

Tooi--->Pain

And for the weapon i got a...Stylish hat?! level 3?!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2008)

Mario264 said:
			
		

> My nickname is tooi so...
> 
> Tooi--->Pain
> 
> And for the weapon i got a...Stylish hat?! level 3?!


lol


----------



## Minox (Jul 5, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's revealed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



I was too lazy to fix it properly


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 5, 2008)

http://en.genzu.net/seimei/

lol
Linkiboy -> Seduction


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 5, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto, as seen from the side might be Vulgar Accused


Well f*** you for saying I'm vulgar and s***.


----------



## Zozzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Zozzy = Irony

Good Lord, this program knows something...

Hey, why don't we make a homebrew game for NDS like this?


----------



## science (Jul 7, 2008)

Science -> Desires

jacob -> jacob

Jacob -> Crash


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 7, 2008)

The 'penis' is a 'penis' even if it sees from side.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 7, 2008)

My friend is named paden so i typed that on http://en.genzu.net/seimei/ dont try that


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 7, 2008)

BortzANATO (i couldnt fit the R) saw from the side could be "corruption"


----------



## Swip (Jul 7, 2008)

Noob ----> Nude

Try Noob on the weapons thing >.< Make sure you put a capital N





Do i win?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 11, 2008)

Antoligy -> Flippant
On the origin generator:
Antoligy -> Foul play.
how did it know?


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 11, 2008)

I lol'd


----------



## Law (Oct 11, 2008)

Law = Sex.


Also

The 'ANONYMOUS' that saw from side might be a 'DISHONOUR'.

Fuck year.


----------



## Prime (Oct 11, 2008)

The 'Prime' that saw from side might be a 'Crime'.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 11, 2008)

my real name becomes fear.
...


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok who rigged this thing?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pingpong from the side is 







Why do you hate me Orc?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

^^^ lmao

My initials come up as Hug (awwww, isn't that sweet!) and TrolleyGuy comes up as Wirepuller.  Dave comes up as Veto.  Oh yeah, and my last name (which I won't put here) comes up as Infamous.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol?

The 'NOITORA' that saw from side might be a 'URETHRA'.


----------



## da_head (Oct 12, 2008)

Dahead (no underscore those fuckers)=absurd

Sherwin (my name)=ominous


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW TYPE IN "warmij"

BEST SIDEVIEW EVER

stupid site


----------



## War (Oct 31, 2008)

WAR = SEX 

FEELS GOOD MAN

EDIT: FEELS GOOD = BUTTER DOG


----------

